# Vauxhall Monaro VXR8 - Photoshop



## S-X-I

Well this photshop has been done for a competition over on SCN but I thought i would post it up on here as well.

The brief for this competition was as follows:

Has to be original. Modifctaion to original parts. ie wheels the same but can be made larger or what ever people want to do.

The chosen car was a Vauxhall VXR8 and the original image can be found here,

http://s2.desktopmachine.com/pics/Vauxhall_VXR8_11_1280x800.jpg

I got my inspiration for this one pretty quicky. With the VXR8 being the replacement for the Monaro I thought that I would reinvent the Monaro using the VXR8 as a starting point and within a few hours it was complete.

So here it is,

Vauxhall Monaro VXR8










Modifications

Saloon to Coupe Conversion
Removal of rear spoiler
Removal of side air vent
Lowered
De-badged
Smoothed

This is the first attempt at a conversion style transformation and I am pretty pleased with the results.

As always all comments (good and 'constructive') welcome lol :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Looks good something about the back end makes me think of the audi a4


----------



## magic919

Fancy making a Monaro out of a VXR8. I think it's a good idea, naturally 

Holden did it recently too


----------



## 444bhp ray

magic919 said:


> Fancy making a Monaro out of a VXR8. I think it's a good idea, naturally
> ----------
> Holden did it recently too


Now thats a bit of me,WOW!! big v8 and then we can super charge it!:doublesho


----------



## n_d_fox

rmorgan84 said:


> Looks good something about the back end makes me think of the audi a4


Its the boot... i was thinking i'd seen something like it before too.

Looks great IMO... very neatly done.

Loving the new Holden too.


----------



## stargazer

rmorgan84 said:


> Looks good something about the back end makes me think of the audi a4


Yes I agree


----------



## S-X-I

rmorgan84 said:


> Looks good something about the back end makes me think of the audi a4


Never noticed that until now, no changes were made to the rear other than the removal of the rear spoiler.

Thanks for all the comments so far, keep them coming!


----------



## S-X-I

magic919 said:


> Fancy making a Monaro out of a VXR8. I think it's a good idea, naturally


Name now changed to keep with what has went before.


----------



## Mark M

Well done sir :thumb:

Good work putting in the LHS window frame etc...some forget! lol.


----------



## S-X-I

Mark M said:


> Well done sir :thumb:
> 
> Good work putting in the LHS window frame etc...some forget! lol.


Thanks Mark.

I noticed the LHS windows when finishing it off, makes it look alot better when done.


----------



## billy no mates

where can i get the vxr 8 boot spoiler ? main dealers want too much for one , any help please


----------



## Serious

Don't think you will find your answer by digging up a 4 month old thread in the photography zone. 

Best start a new thread in off topic.

PS dont forget my thanks:thumb:


----------

